# My first Ball: Engineer Master II DLC (blue)



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I've admired Ball watches ever since I discovered them on WUS about a year ago. My desire for one only grew after participating in the lume contest hosted on this forum several months ago. I decided that the EMII DLC was the one I wanted and finally pulled the trigger last week.

The watch arrived today and although I've handled it before at an AD, I'm still pleasantly surprised by what a well finished piece it is. The 41mm size is perfect for my smallish 6.5" wrist. And as all Ball fans know, the lume is very cool to check out in the dark.

I think the pictures I've seen posted here have all been of the yellow accented version, so here are a few quick pictures of mine with the blue accent.


----------



## forestfortrees (Feb 9, 2010)

That is quite striking. I love the dial pattern and the blue minute text.
I am on the verge of buying my first Ball (handled a few at an AD already and they kinda haunt you after that) and your pictures have me reconsidering my model choice...again...:-d


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats, I saw you had this coming in your signature. That comes on my favorite rubber strap which also includes the great vanilla scent. Looks like the perfect size for you. I love the lume on this one.


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

That looks 10 X better on your wrist than it does on the website. I might have to call Rob and cancel the TM power reserve i ordered now. Nice pick up.



GX9901 said:


> I've admired Ball watches ever since I discovered them on WUS about a year ago. My desire for one only grew after participating in the lume contest hosted on this forum several months ago. I decided that the EMII DLC was the one I wanted and finally pulled the trigger last week.
> 
> The watch arrived today and although I've handled it before at an AD, I'm still pleasantly surprised by what a well finished piece it is. The 41mm size is perfect for my smallish 6.5" wrist. And as all Ball fans know, the lume is very cool to check out in the dark.
> 
> I think the pictures I've seen posted here have all been of the yellow accented version, so here are a few quick pictures of mine with the blue accent.


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

nice ball......


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I'm really enjoying this one. And it's so mesmerizing at night. It might have to be the main evening watch for me from now on!


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

This was my first Ball model as well. I'm a big fan of the blue markers and blue lume. And the DLC coating is really spectacular on this model. Terrific choice - enjoy it!


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

A few night time shots:


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Congratulations....Looks great on your wrist....

Mike


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

:-!


----------



## tah (Jan 25, 2009)

Looked at one of these at my AD today and I absolutely love the watch.

I know I'm being picky but if it had the "3" just like the other numerals and a centered large date (old eyes:-() like the Cleveland it would probably be on my wrist right now.

I read where some don't like the numerals saying it's too "busy"

I reccommend you go look at this beautiful piece, in person it's completely different than in pictures (like some cars). Also the DLC is high gloss, not satin like the other watches and almost looks like black chrome.

I'm digging this piece!


----------



## tah (Jan 25, 2009)

A quick question about this watch. Ball lists 51 tritium tubes but I can't for the life of me come up with more than 48.

Are some of the longer pieces segmented? Or could the Ball site be wrong (I kind of doubt the last possibility)?


----------



## tah (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm definately getting this watch. Here's the version I wished Ball produced..........


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

It's a great watch! Mine's been seeing a lot of wrist time!
Ppl keep commenting on it.
Love it! :-!


----------



## tah (Jan 25, 2009)

Got mine day before yesterday. I'm not a fan of rubber straps so I had this one laying around............


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

tah said:


> Got mine day before yesterday. I'm not a fan of rubber straps so I had this one laying around............


Very nice! Enjoy in good health.:-!


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

i love the blue in the watch..


----------



## dottified (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking for a good daily beater and this Engineer Master II DLC looks great to match my polo tee attire!


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow. I can imagine an EMII DLC as many things but a "daily beater" isn't one of them. Whatever works for you is the ticket though! :-!

I don't think that you can go wrong with this piece for any reason.


----------



## dvandentop (Jun 26, 2008)

samanator said:


> Congrats, I saw you had this coming in your signature. That comes on my favorite rubber strap which also includes the great vanilla scent. Looks like the perfect size for you. I love the lume on this one.


how long does this amazing smell last? i just got one and love it!!

same blue dials

TAH, where did you get that strap for it??


----------

